# EMT Module 1 Exam questions



## HelpmeHelpyou (Sep 7, 2010)

If any of you can remember your exam on the first 1-6 chapters. I am aware that some or most might not have or be on the same type of book or system being used or how you go about your training and through your testing etc. We have module exams and a total of 7 based on what is assigned to read. Our exam is soon for the first 6 chapters. 

Questions on how the exam was presented to you? Is this all multiple choice? My main concern is Chapter 4 The Human Body. Partial other concern is some ideas to remember the normal ranges for Adults, Children, and Infants. Respiration ranges, Pulse Ranges, and Blood Pressure Ranges for vital sign assessments. I know this was one of the many key notes our instructor mention "we need to know these". 

Any other help about the module exam and how some of your test was presented to you. Are they scenarios? All multiple choice? I feel very prepared, but yet very unprepared to take this test. We can not get less then a 74% or its the boot. Ive done my homework, student work book, chapter cognitive's on all six chapters. Read some of the chapters more then once. Reading chapter 4 again with effective reading, not skimmed. Used emtb.com flashcards on chapter 4 and I can get about 80 percent of them right. There are 198 to remember just for chapter 4. The others are quite easy. 

I feel what I still need to study is again, vital signs normal ranges for pulse, respiration, and BP. The blood flow through the heart and to remember the 4 valves in the heart. If I even need to know those valves, but its not going to hurt If do know them. Very nervous, All I know is I almost can read these first chapters assigned to me in my head because I started reading this book months before I actually started class. 

Just need some help I guess on some good study tips to help remember those ranges, maybe someone has some tricks to help remember this information. Maybe resourceful sites etc. Thank you for reading this and your time.


----------



## medicRob (Sep 7, 2010)

HelpmeHelpyou said:


> If any of you can remember your exam on the first 1-6 chapters. I am aware that some or most might not have or be on the same type of book or system being used or how you go about your training and through your testing etc. We have module exams and a total of 7 based on what is assigned to read. Our exam is soon for the first 6 chapters.
> 
> Questions on how the exam was presented to you? Is this all multiple choice? My main concern is Chapter 4 The Human Body. Partial other concern is some ideas to remember the normal ranges for Adults, Children, and Infants. Respiration ranges, Pulse Ranges, and Blood Pressure Ranges for vital sign assessments. I know this was one of the many key notes our instructor mention "we need to know these".
> 
> ...



Back when I did EMT school, we had multiple choice exams that usually had 2 right answers and one correct answer like the national registry. 

As far as study goes, go to flashcardexchange.com and make a set of online flash cards for your vitals. Once you have gotten a bit familiar with your flash cards by reviewing them online, click "Play Memory". Usually after 5 games of memory with your flash cards, you will have it down. Flashcardexchange.com got me through A & P, Micro, Patho, US History, etc. 

Good luck in your studies.


----------



## Tizzy (Sep 7, 2010)

You might want to look into an SRS. It's an acronym for Spaced Repetition System. It's a flashcard system that reviews information depending on how well you know it. You can modify it to whatever standards you want to set. 

http://www.ichi2.net/anki/ 

Anki is the SRS I use, I have over 400 items in it, and I probably spend about half an hour a day reviewing what I've added. I spend a lot more time than that studying, but it's definitely effective in terms of helping you to remember information.

Like you, I'm also in the same boat in the book. We just did the human body last week, and tomorrow is baseline vitals/SAMPLE.


----------



## HelpmeHelpyou (Sep 7, 2010)

medicRob said:


> Back when I did EMT school, we had multiple choice exams that usually had 2 right answers and one correct answer like the national registry.
> 
> As far as study goes, go to flashcardexchange.com and make a set of online flash cards for your vitals. Once you have gotten a bit familiar with your flash cards by reviewing them online, click "Play Memory". Usually after 5 games of memory with your flash cards, you will have it down. Flashcardexchange.com got me through A & P, Micro, Patho, US History, etc.
> 
> Good luck in your studies.



Wow, thanks. It even mixes them up to. I love it. Bookmarked!


----------

